# bull question



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

why does my bull drink cow pee? He fancies this specific cow and is usually front . . . um . . . back  and center when she is peeing.:shrug: any ideas?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

It's one way the bull detects when the cow is about to come into heat. 

It's no big deal. All bulls do it.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

He's not drinking it, he's tasting it and testing it for pheromone activity to see if she's ready to be bred/in heat. If you watch closely he curls his upper lip up after he "drinks" the urine; this is called the flehmen response, because there are little detectors in his lip that are for smelling the pheromones from the cow's urine. The lip curls back and the head's up to drain that urine into those tubular dectors in the upper lip and what I mentioned previously.

It's possible that since he's favouring this specific cow he can sense she's coming into heat and like I said doing a taste/smell test so he can be ready to breed her when she's ready.


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks. It hadn't even occured to me that she might not have been bred back yet but I guess it's probably so since she only gave birth May 18. My other cow is definately expecting, she's got the raging hormones thing going, a complete turn around from the tame mama she used to be.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

HAHA... you must be new to cattle!?

JKB


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

I am actually, thanks for noticing.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

6ncounting said:


> I am actually, thanks for noticing.


You can't learn if you don't ask........


When I was a little kid my grandpa told me the bull curled up his nose so the other bulls would think she stunk and would leave her alone, LOL


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Buck Goats are far worse.

big rockpile


----------



## 6ncounting (Apr 23, 2008)

milkinpigs said:


> You can't learn if you don't ask........
> 
> 
> When I was a little kid my grandpa told me the bull curled up his nose so the other bulls would think she stunk and would leave her alone, LOL



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## KJ Mcg (Dec 14, 2020)

The bull is checking if the cow is in heat but what does it mean if both are bulls doing this


----------

